# Cargadores MOBO ¿Que tal rinden?



## R-Mario (Dic 28, 2012)

La cosa es que tengo un cel que regalaron y me cayo de perlas pues andaba si cel, "las ratas se engordan en estas temporadas" buena la cosa es que solo me dieron el puro cel, mas precisamente un LG P509, es de USA asi que luego luego a liberarlo por 2 dolares en ebay jejeje que barato, en fin luego me vino el problema para conseguir el dichoso cargador, su conector es micro usb, por "suerte" tenia un cargador de la marca MOBO, yo he visto que suena mucho en mexico, pero en 2 ocaciones medi sus voltajes y siempre dan mas de lo que deberian, por ejemplo un mini usb que se supone deberia dar 5V, los cargadores MOBO dicen que entregan entre 4 y 12V y de hecho siempre dan 12V sin carga"cosa que me deja asi "

Supongo que lo hacen por ahorrar calibre en el cobre o que se yo, cierto es que cuando lo conectas a la carga "celular" el voltaje si cae hasta 5V o menos.

Aca esta su pagina medio chafita: 
*Mobo Mexico - Pagina Inicio*


Apesar de su pesimo circuito interno. y sus 12V de salida lo conecte al cel y lo carga bien, entonces la pregunta es ¿Recomiendan el uso de estos cargadores? ¿Sera que en una de esas pueda matar al celular? ¿Porque diablos no los fabrican para que entregen los volts que deberian entregar?


----------



## opamp (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola anjA,................si lo carga bien,..... está demás todo comentario.
""""Apesar de su pesimo circuito interno. y sus 12V de salida lo conecte al cel y lo carga bien, entonces la pregunta es ¿Recomiendan el uso de estos cargadores? ¿Sera que en una de esas pueda matar al celular? ¿Porque diablos no los fabrican para que entregen los volts que deberian entregar?""""


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 29, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> La cosa es que tengo un cel que regalaron y me cayo de perlas pues andaba si cel, "las ratas se engordan en estas temporadas" buena la cosa es que solo me dieron el puro cel, mas precisamente un LG P509, es de USA asi que luego luego a liberarlo por 2 dolares en ebay jejeje que barato, en fin luego me vino el problema para conseguir el dichoso cargador, su conector es micro usb, por "suerte" tenia un cargador de la marca MOBO, yo he visto que suena mucho en mexico, pero en 2 ocaciones medi sus voltajes y siempre dan mas de lo que deberian, por ejemplo un mini usb que se supone deberia dar 5V, los cargadores MOBO dicen que entregan entre 4 y 12V y de hecho siempre dan 12V sin carga"cosa que me deja asi "
> 
> Supongo que lo hacen por ahorrar calibre en el cobre o que se yo, cierto es que cuando lo conectas a la carga "celular" el voltaje si cae hasta 5V o menos.
> 
> ...



Es la temporada de "aguinaldo" para esas lacras , bueno volviendo al tema, esos "famosos" cargadores mobo no son para nada recomendables (por experiencia propia lo menciono), como dices, su regulación es nefasta y a la larga pueden dañar la batería del celular. 
Tienes suerte que el celu tenga entrada USB así es más fácil conseguir un cargador para él de algún otro LG (la mayoría son estandar). Como recomendación pues, consigue algún cargador ORIGINAL de 2da mano, o bien, no se si sea el caso pero por ejemplo en los descontinuados "Sony Ericsson" venía la opción para cargarse por medio la PC.


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 29, 2012)

Este tambien se carga por cable usb conectado a la pc, acabo de conseguir un cable micro usb, ademas curiosamente mi vieja pc de escritorio deja los 5V en el puerto USB aun cuando esta apagada.

Bueno por mientras voy a quitarle el puro conector y lo voy a usar para hacer un cargador para el carro jejeje.


----------

